# Sukenari SG2



## pkjames (Jun 22, 2016)

A little while ago, I received a delivery of Sukenari SG2 / R2 Gyutos. While you may find the SG2 line already available at a couple of major Sukenari vendors, this is actually very special to me personally because it is the first time that K&S has received new product delivery at the same time (batch) as some of those more established vendors. This is means a LOT to me personally, because as you may know, K&S has merely been around for about 2 years. I am so humbled to be able to work with Master Hanaki.

Because of such reason, I want to give this line some personal touch:

Saya, engraved with the Sukenari kanji logo, comes standard;
Beautiful K&S ebony handle, with MARBLE / BLONDE horn ferrule, comes standard. YES, K&S can do it 
And there is *one more twist*... You will have to find out here

I need the weekend to put everything together so knives will be shipped on the coming Monday, but they are available now. 
http://www.knivesandstones.com/sg2-r2/



http://www.knivesandstones.com/sg2-r2/


----------



## daveb (Jun 22, 2016)

Like


----------



## jmgray (Jun 22, 2016)

That is very cool


----------



## mark76 (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah. Like the steel and the profile a lot. Could you tell us a little more about the geometry, James?


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 22, 2016)

Beautiful. Absoulutly mind numbingly beautiful. Such a great combination and the little touches add an incredible amount of class to the blade rarely seen at lower sub 1k price points. As always you continue to impress me and those around you. Some of those more "established" vendors should take notes. Because this James is how its done. I can honestly say for japanese knives you are in my mind the best in the business right now.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 22, 2016)

So nice James. Looks like they left some meat on the spine too. Like to hear about their weight and balance points.


----------



## schanop (Jun 22, 2016)

I like the twist on the handle


----------



## pkjames (Jun 22, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> So nice James. Looks like they left some meat on the spine too. Like to hear about their weight and balance points.



Finished listing them late last night, will update the specs today


----------



## pkjames (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks guys! Apart from a knife seller, I happen to be a woodworker and engineer so I often try to apply some of my ideas to my products. It is a joy to create something different, but most importantly, something that people like


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2016)

So, this gorgeous knife will be my first pro kitchen knife ever. 
Just order it in 270mm tonight...

I'll send a (100% noob) feedback here from France as soon as i'll receive and try it. 
Hope i'll keep all my fingers on ha ha !
Just can't wait to receive it.

Thanks for your work James


----------



## DanHumphrey (Aug 20, 2016)

Robin said:


> So, this gorgeous knife will be my first pro kitchen knife ever.
> Just order it in 270mm tonight...
> 
> I'll send a (100% noob) feedback here from France as soon as i'll receive and try it.
> ...



So, did it arrive yet? Really curious what you think (especially about the grind), and I'm tempted to give the K-tip a try to see if I like that profile.


----------



## Robin (Aug 20, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> So, did it arrive yet? Really curious what you think (especially about the grind), and I'm tempted to give the K-tip a try to see if I like that profile.




Yep !
Shipping was ultra fast. Order the 8, sent the 9, received the 15 in France. Pretty good for a half earth travel 

I open the box, and I was just "Wow". This knife is absolutely gorgeous. Finishes are perfect. 
As delivered, the knife was already very sharp, but clearly not at is best (can't cut a sleeve of paper). I sharp it, and then : ouch... Really easy to shave your arm with, tomato slices are really really thin too. A pro from a Toulouse's cutlery was pretty impress by the steel's quality.

The blade is thin, and the knife not so heavy. The handle is large enough for my huge hands, and really really stunning. 
Balance point is 1cm in front of the heel. 

Hope my review's usefull. Thank to knivesandstones 
And sorry for my unperfect english...


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 4, 2017)

pkjames said:


> A little while ago, I received a delivery of Sukenari SG2 / R2 Gyutos. While you may find the SG2 line already available at a couple of major Sukenari vendors, this is actually very special to me personally because it is the first time that K&S has received new product delivery at the same time (batch) as some of those more established vendors. This is means a LOT to me personally, because as you may know, K&S has merely been around for about 2 years. I am so humbled to be able to work with Master Hanaki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



James, I'm looking forward to buying a knife from you at some point soon in the future. Since you do sukenari better than most with your gorgeous handles...what's your opinion on hairline vs Damascus? Zdp vs ao vs gin3 core? And assuming that they all are geometrically similar (hairline specs vs dammy), what's your "cliffs notes" (inside info). Would love to hear ur overall thoughts on the "line".

Many thanks!


----------



## valgard (Mar 4, 2017)

Send James an email, he is pretty responsive and will be faster than posting here.


----------



## pkjames (Mar 4, 2017)

PM replied. Yeah sometimes I am a bit slower on the forum  plz feel free to PM or email


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm betting we see sg-2/ Nickel damascus very soon, from Sukenari.


----------



## DaveInMesa (Mar 7, 2017)

pkjames said:


> PM replied. Yeah sometimes I am a bit slower on the forum  plz feel free to PM or email



But, when you post your answers on the forum, more than one person benefits.


----------

